# Unterformular im Unterformular Access 2007



## starbug (22. September 2011)

22. Sep 2011, 11:45
Rufname:



Hallo allerseits,

habe mal wieder eine Frage. Ich habe eine Produkt Tabelle eine Material Tabelle und
eine Verwendung-Tabelle. Und zwar stehen Material und Produkt in einer m:n Beziehung
da jedes Produkt mehere Materialien enthält und die Materialien mit mehreren Produkten
verwendet werden können. Deshalb ich die Verwendung-Tabelle zwischen den anderen
beiden eingefügt und es geht auch ganz gut. Habe mir ein Produktformular gemacht
und kann dann mithilfe des Unterformulars der Verwendung Tabelle mehreren
Produkten Materialien zuweisen usw. So jetzt die Frage: Manche Materialien
bestehen aus weiteren einzelnen Materialien. Ich würde dann gerne in meinem
Unterformular auf so ein Plus-Zeichen neben der Materialnummer klicken sodass
ich die anderen darin enthaltenen Materialien angezeigt bekomme.
Geht sowas und wenn ja wie?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------

